# I need mesurments for a HO DRAG STRIP



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi, I am going to build a HO slot car drag strip out of wood and laminate, i need to know exactly what the groove sizes are for pins and rails width , depth, spacing etc etc etc if anyone know the exact measurements let me know. If you do not know or are guessing please do not even reply because i only get 1 try at this and if they work out i will be selling them cheap. already have a manufacture to cut the slots I just need to know the measurements. Or if you know where i can get these let me know thx to all


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

vinjack answered your question in the other dragstrip thread you started:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=191332

The site he mentioned gives the dimensions for the slot depth and rail depth and spacing.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

well if your talking about the track routing measurements for this web sight www.hoslotcarracing.com then i think that wont work unless i want a 8 inch wide drag strip.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have no idea how wide you want your dragstrip or how many lanes, his measurements give you the lane spacing and slot and rail depths, you decide how many lanes you would like.....


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Here are a couple of web site http://hodrags.com/USDRA.html and http://www.slotcars.org/hodra/header4.htm.


----------



## 68SUPERBEE440-6 (Aug 20, 2006)

Let Me Know When You Have Drag Strip For Sell.


----------

